# Mattress needs replacing by landlords or tenants?



## salaried (16 Aug 2013)

Silly question , Friends of mine are renting an apartment for the past 5 years , They no longer have contact with the landlord as an agency has taking over responsibility for the lease on his behalf, My friends mattress is falling apart and they would like to know if it is the landlords place to replace it or theirs, Or is it at the landlords discretion, Thanks for any replies.


----------



## callybags (16 Aug 2013)

If it was there when they rented the apartment first, and it needs replacing due to normal wear and tear , then it is the landlord's responsibility to replace it.

However, maybe your friends should consider buying themselves a good mattress that they can bring with them if they move, as invariably the landlord will go for a cheaper option.

Apologies to any top drawer landlords out there.


----------



## kbie (16 Aug 2013)

I presume they would have to store the landlords mattress (which may be a problem)so as to leave it when they are leaving!


----------



## Boyd (16 Aug 2013)

It they were happy with existing mattress initially then inform landlord and ask for a new one. Buying your own in rental property is a fools game IMO


----------



## delgirl (16 Aug 2013)

callybags said:


> If it was there when they rented the apartment first, and it needs replacing due to normal wear and tear , then it is the landlord's responsibility to replace it.
> 
> However, maybe your friends should consider buying themselves a good mattress that they can bring with them if they move, as invariably the landlord will go for a cheaper option.


Would agree with this, they should get their own mattress.   

As a LL, I would never put an expensive mattress in a rental property.  Have had to replace too many mattresses even after a short 1 year tenancy.

My old Mum used to say that you should never scrimp on shoes and mattresses as you spend most of your life in/on one or the other.


----------



## salaried (18 Aug 2013)

problem solved , The landlord payed up, My friend said to pass on his thanks.


----------

